# Organic Farm/Fish Hatchery/MM/Nursery/Freeskool Project. on fresh h20. Eeee!



## barefootinbabylon (Sep 4, 2012)

hey y'allz ~
well, life is about change, going with the cosmic flow, surfing the waves of manifestation, and all that out-there hippie jazzercise to which i so fervently describe. my plans changed. i got a job here, in Muskegon, MI, at a daycare that's BAD-ASS!! EEE!! I'm super-excited, esp. since i thought i'd NEVER be able to work with kids again, cuz of my muddafukkin' weed charges. :\ bollox. anyways! so, it's cool.

i'm also going to purchase some land - yes, i found my 'dream property' - alas, it is in muskegon, MI (one of the most lamestestt places on the planet, esp. since the punk rawk scene went sour 10 yrs ago.  anyways. but it's on muskegon lake, which just happens to be freshwater, which just happens to be connected to lake michigan, in rather close proximity. don't know how much it costs yet; there are 3 lots; i left him a msg. on friday, but haven't gotten a call back. holidaze and all... but anyways. so, i'm manifesting my hippie commune, in rather quick fashion. greenhouses built for $200, steers for $1200, chickens, pheasants, quail, etc. for $2 each. there's water (and lots of it), so fish hatchery (tilapia are the SHIT!), lobster, crabs, and shrimp woud be essential - don't know if there's freshwater stuff like that, but i could make saltwater replica.

and the PLANTS - i made a list of 105 diff. things to grow, 10 of which are drugs  i can get my medical marijuana license here, cuz i DO have chronic nausea (don't say nothin about my head issues, they're irrelevant in michigan still)  but DO have nausea. gotta get on that. that will get me growing rights to 12 plants, which could yield roughly a pound, if done correctly. and ohhh, i'd do it correctly.  so, that will cover $$ for land, and whatnot, in and of itself, not to mention other vegetables, herbs, succulents, cuttings i could sell. anyways.

...mania is fun... unfortunately, it's winding down for the summa..  gotta riidddeee it a bit longer.

there's also a classroom for $800/month, somewhere in skeetown. muskegon heights (where da blaccckkk ppplllzzz live) recently turned charter (bought out b/c their school system essentially... failed), and there are roughyl 300 kids who have not signed up yet. these ppl are so, so lost, and so, so sweet. 30 kids at $1/day (i'll have scholarships, too)  will cover rent; there's WiFi, electric, restroom, heat. So, that's another plan.. work parttime at daycare, parttime at classroom..

After THAT... i'm gonna buy St. Francis de Sales school; used to be a catholic preschool/grade school, where i intiialy went to skool. it has bene empty for several yrs. so, that will succesffully house the 300 ghetto children who are in desperate NEED of good teachers. if you are one, or have any interest in any aspect of this project, please let me know.

i'll still be in palenque for 21 dec. 2012; just might have a little more money this way; i wanna make it to peru with the christmas break and whatnot. woot woot.

...life is beautiful, when you surrrender everything.

Namaste, blessed Be,
~ melissA


----------



## Earth (Sep 5, 2012)

it gets even better when you have a vision, and am willing to do whatever it takes to make that vision happen.
stay focused and busy while you are young, then you can coast once you are older.
trust me, the trade off is well worth it....
good luck with your venture 
- and stick with it, even if things dont go as planned or if you suffer minor/major set backs...
rome was not built in a day you know!!


----------



## salamat (Sep 5, 2012)

sounds sweet!! i wish i could get in on that,i'm sending good vibrations yer way,and hope to see you in mexico thic december.


----------

